# ITB's and standalone? input wanted



## slvrRaBBit697 (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone try this yet? I know they did standalone but has anyone done itb's?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (slvrRaBBit697)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slvrRaBBit697* »_Anyone try this yet? I know they did standalone but has anyone done itb's?

Not that I know of. Lets do it!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (slvrRaBBit697)*

I haven't heard of anyone doing that setup yet, but man the sound would be orgasmic


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (spdfrek)*

sounds like fun. but what about itbs on stock managment


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_sounds like fun. but what about itbs on stock managment









just a guess, but from what I have seen with the issues of intakes....you would have a permanent cel


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (spdfrek)*

put a plenum on the end of the itbs and use the stock MAF. only issue is all the frigin sensors in the stock throttle body that you would have to integrate.


----------



## slvrRaBBit697 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (vwluger22)*

so are you saying we need run standalone??


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I would check what throttle setup is on a bmw m5.
can't remember if its itbs or not.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re:*

if you had someone like c2 they could probly tune the ecu if all the hard parts are set up correctly and all the sensors where there. maybe Audi4u knows what sensors are on the stock throttle body? get some itbs from these guys http://www.usrallyteam.com/ind...26d01


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: (vwluger22)*

I think I remember hearing of a retofit DBW itb kit somewhere.
As far as the sensor they same the same 2 redundant tps sensor DBW throttles have. 


_Modified by Audi4u at 12:08 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Audi4u)*

I would be terribly, terribly interested in ITB's. I'm a sound junkie.


_Modified by dumbassmozart at 10:49 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

+1


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

I wish I knew some sh*t about tuning.


----------



## slvrRaBBit697 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (slvrRaBBit697)*

somebody tell c2 to make an itb kit for us.


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

If somoeone came out with a kit, I'd be sold...ITB's ftw


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Thisbunnyroars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thisbunnyroars* »_If somoeone came out with a kit, I'd be sold...ITB's ftw

I second this motion. Turbos are cool but I like this idea better.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (slvrRaBBit697)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slvrRaBBit697* »_somebody tell c2 to make an itb kit for us.









For anyone willing to take on the challenge, we would be more than happy to develop an ITB system, hardware/software...... everything for a turnkey application.

And yeah, a CEL would NOT be a problem








C2


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow that would be awesome. Just please make it cost a lot less than the turbo kits. The idea of an i5 itb gets me so excited.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
For anyone willing to take on the challenge, we would be more than happy to develop an ITB system, hardware/software...... everything for a turnkey application.

And yeah, a CEL would NOT be a problem








C2

if someone steps up and does this I would be very interested in this, but can't give up my daily driver for research and development time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
For anyone willing to take on the challenge, we would be more than happy to develop an ITB system, hardware/software...... everything for a turnkey application.

And yeah, a CEL would NOT be a problem








C2

Would you do a one-off, or work on a kit? If it's in my price range I'd bring the car over for R&D but I'm living in Maine, soon to be Georgia


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (dumbassmozart)*

BMW DBW ITB"S


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (Audi4u)*

wow looks like all you would need is to make a flange from those itbs to our head


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

OOOoooo yes please


----------



## zakattak (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_ BMW DBW ITB"S









that gets my vote for sexiest thing ever


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (zakattak)*

if that can physically work it looks like a nice starting point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_if that can physically work it looks like a nice starting point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well since this is the technical forum(sharing information) I called my friend he is a bmw tech and my other friend actually owns the m5. He is going to give me a price for th whole setup. 
I already know it wont be cheap.....








you may not even need standalone or a flash but like c2 said you will need a custom flash to not have a CEL.
The reason I said you may not need stanalone or a flash is because you can drive the car without a maf.
I'm down to help figure it out.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (Audi4u)*

i would be down on doing this in a few years


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
you may not even need standalone or a flash but like c2 said you will need a custom flash to not have a CEL.
The reason I said you may not need stanalone or a flash is because you can drive the car without a maf.
I'm down to help figure it out.









if this is true does the ecu just go into limp mode?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_
if this is true does the ecu just go into limp mode?

Its possibly after a time, I didn't try it for more than a day.
I was trying to fix my throttle issue but it didn't work. lol


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (Audi4u)*









You could also buy 10 high flow one's from dinan bmw for $3k
so that puts 5 at ~ $1500
I'm hoping 5 from the dealer is under $1000


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (dumbassmozart)*

Just found out that the the 5 throttle body setup for the m5 with dbw soleniod and linkage is $2500















your going to have to do a very custom setup to keep dbw.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (Audi4u)*

I hate technology.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (dumbassmozart)*

I just came across this and you can clearly see the linkage and return springs in the above picture. I love seeing the interest people have in ITB set-ups, especially since we are still working on your OEM management kits for the 4 cyl applications.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted ([email protected])*

i have been waiting for USRT to chim in


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_i have been waiting for USRT to chim in

Ah but here's the question: are *they* interested?
page 2 completely teabagged


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (dumbassmozart)*

ah very true but now they know there is interest and once they get there other itbs systems straightened out maybe they will think about the 2.5 just maybe. you can always hope cant you? plus one of them has already got a 2.5 in their rabbit i smell test subject.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (vwluger22)*

We are always interested in new projects and bringing new products to the market ... especially the underdogs (even though I don't really think the 2.5 is an underdog). We are still working on the 4 cyl applications and will be moving on from there. Being a small shop, however, we need to finish one project before we can move on to the next.
I do personally have an '07 rabbit, which is my daily, but who knows how long that will last. I love the interest and this will not go forgotten.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (C2Motorsports)*

There is slight possibility that I will be involved with (own) a 2.5 in the near future. I would absolutely love to either do this or go turbo. (my current car is BT MKIV) 
If this takes off, C2 is the win!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (vwluger22)*

wow


----------



## Wabbit415 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (mujjuman)*

maybe kinsler injection or TWM might have something?...kinsler has a really sick top feed setup for the honda B and K series motors right now!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I do personally have an '07 rabbit, which is my daily, but who knows how long that will last. I love the interest and this will not go forgotten.

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jbdnavy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (spdfrek)*

Ok so I was just explained what ITB actually means, hence i'm new at this, so bear with me please. I can grasp that tuned ITB's would create a huge leap in fuel efficiency and hence power. But seeing some of the prices people are projecting would it be worth it instead of going turbo, what kind of power gains can you get out of this? If its worth it I would definitely go this way, as i've always preferred all motor over turbo. Any answers to my questions would be awesome, I know a lot of you on here know your ****, and I don't lol. Thanks


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

anyone have a link to a page the will explain what the heck ITB is. TIA


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (thedriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedriver* »_anyone have a link to a page the will explain what the heck ITB is. TIA

http://www.scienceofspeed.com/...ction/


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (jbdnavy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbdnavy* »_ If its worth it I would definitely go this way, as i've always preferred all motor over turbo. Any answers to my questions would be awesome, I know a lot of you on here know your ****, and I don't lol. Thanks

I think turbo will win for power on engines of comparable size, but you will get good gains off of this. I personally don't have the knowledge or equipment to fabricate and tune a system. The best thing people with interest can do is show that interest. Then maybe a company like USRT will see that it could be worth thair time and money to work on a system.


_Modified by dumbassmozart at 6:05 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_ but you will get good gains off of this.

not to mention it will sound like you caged satan himself under your hood


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (jbdnavy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbdnavy* »_ Any answers to my questions would be awesome, I know a lot of you on here know your ****, and I don't lol. Thanks

dude its all good you got to start some where not to long ago 
I was asking the same questions. anyways when it comes to price verse power hands down forced induction is your best bet. but if you are difficult like me then you like to do things the hard way. building a naturally asperaited motor (N/A) is the way to go lots of hard work time and $$$$ will get you really nice gain and generally respect. I personally think a N/A on itbs > forced air.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

lambos v10 can make 100 hp per liter then i think we can have 100 hp per liter too....alll you need is $$$$$


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

exactly my 1.8t build should be in the neighbor hood of 500 wheel...thats 278hp/l


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

we have the same issues as you guys wanting ITB's on a 24v VR6 in a MKIV, well in my state at least since standalone and DBC is not an option to pass inspection...would need to be on OE ECU


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
For anyone willing to take on the challenge, we would be more than happy to develop an ITB system, hardware/software...... everything for a turnkey application.

And yeah, a CEL would NOT be a problem








C2


Who has the balls to do this and is near C2?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (spdfrek)*

what about using these itbs...they are modular, should make things a bit easier.
















http://www.extrudabody.com/Products/ITBs.html


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (spdfrek)*

would they sell me 5







and how much will c2 tune me up 4?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_would they sell me 5







and how much will c2 tune me up 4?

Build it, and they will come

They is we, we is us, us is C2


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Build it, and they will come


How about you build it and I will buy it.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_

How about you build it and I will buy it.









Find 10 people who will buy, and we will build


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (C2Motorsports)*

Speak up people.......who wants in on this?
I know this is a different motor, but listen to how sweet this is.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba8sT2BQ4uc


_Modified by spdfrek at 12:28 PM 7-1-2008_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (spdfrek)*


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_Speak up people.......who wants in on this?


it would be $$$$


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
it would be $$$$

...big $$...


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (Crubb3d Rymz)*

depending on price i would buy it


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (C2Motorsports)*

o werd ... est on tuning?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (bunnyhopin)*

if anyone wants to get together and build a few of these ill chip in on some $$ and do all the welding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

c2, work out a price for 10 kits. i think there will be a serious interest in it. i for one would be included.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*

i'd love to build one....i think the sound would be killer...make a setup chris








we just finished 3 itb 16's in the last month i love itb's
mine...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=684iM7R4Ego


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*
















plus one cylinder!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

iirc didn't dalback build an audi I5 (in his black AWD MK4 GTI) with ITB's and a HUGE turbo? what ITB set up did he use? were they stock? or do i have my head up my a55 and he is just running one TB?


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (anti bling)*

my bad it is running one TB. i thought he was running ITB's.


----------



## Dynamic_KV (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (anti bling)*

If anyone is able to budget for about $10K we can do this as a one-off project. This would consist of a custom set of throttle bodies, high-end stand-alone by EFI Technology retianing DBW and with a CAN stream to the stock instruments. Some of you may remember I was one of the first people to have ITBs on the 16V (here in the US) back in 2001. I dont expect anyone to bite, as this is not cheap.


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Dynamic_KV)*

what if you built the kit and someone else did the programming? its impossible for me but just wondering


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (vwluger22)*

Even if the kit was produced no one would buy it....


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (Wizard-of-OD)*

bingo


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (nothing-leaves-stock)*

If it was priced competitively with supporting software it would sell.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (spdfrek)*

nah, look at all the hype on turbo kits, "whens it coming out!? i want it.ohohoh mmmeee" and then 5 people buy it when its out.
you'd see 5 people TOPS buy it.if that


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (nothing-leaves-stock)*

the same thing happened when the 1.8t turbo kits first came out.....everyone was gaga over a ko4 "big turbo upgrade"








now look at the 1.8t group, even bigger turbos are everywhere.
not everyone is able to dump money right away into a brand new car but on the other hand not everyone is a poor sob either


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: ITB's and standalone? input wanted (spdfrek)*

Werd ... i need money


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

How much would you guys estimate the ITB hardware to cost as a kit. 
just a rough estimate.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_How much would you guys estimate the ITB hardware to cost as a kit. 
just a rough estimate.

$2500US
The problem is building a DBW adapter....


----------



## Dynamic_KV (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

DBW is not the problem, people reluctant to spend what it takes to do it is.


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

what about the next best thing a short runner intake manifold or tuned intake manifold? i mean i would pay anywhere until about 1800 for itbs i would way rather be naturally aspirated then get a turbo kit even if the gains were not spectacular


_Modified by bweed83 at 7:18 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (bweed83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bweed83* »_what about the next best thing a short runner intake manifold or tuned intake manifold? i mean i would pay anywhere until about 1800 for itbs i would way rather be naturally aspirated then get a turbo kit even if the gains were not spectacular]

Feel like putting your money where your mouth is?Paypal me 1800 for ITB's and I will build you the hardware.


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

i was saying 1800 for a kit if you can get someone to tune the kit for you i might, you work for a company? or you going to cobble something together in your garage, im not saying you cant do it but i would like some piece of mind with my 1800 dollars lol


----------



## BostonMKV2400 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: (bweed83)*

i want to be different, i dnt wanna just throw a trubo on mine , i tried mapping a supercharger but the intake manifold is wayy to big for any centrificle or posi track, so i wanna build an n/a beast and get her up to 220bhp.i feel manufactuers are making steps in the right direction tho only with time like the ferra valve train setup , and 2o squared rods, alls we need are piston heads and itb and that 220 n/a is a posibility http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and im aware my spelling is for the loose http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_I would be terribly, terribly interested in ITB's. I'm a sound junkie.

i get off on aural stimulation


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Re: (stangg172006)*

i'll build one on my car...hmm yes no?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i say yes.
come on!








i'll follow you.
after seeing laborghini, 5.2L and 530 hp!! n/A
so i say, no turbo. lets build a monster n/a!!!
and you know what?? between your efforts and c2, we can do it.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

talked a LOT yesterday about doing a SC kit. but the cost to power ratio isn't there for a production kit to the public. AND i LOVE itb's..always have. had them on a daily driver 16v for 2 years. i'd want itb's on my mk5 more then a SC any ways.
been looking at ideas for the last hour. got things on a roll in my head and part numbers. but need more info on a certain part and i just can get any pictures or data etc on the web.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

F*ck forced induction; ITBs on an I5 would sound retarded. 
I would MUCH rather spend 5k on an N/A setup than a F/I setup, despite the fact that the gains would be less. Doesn't mean I would blow that cash at this moment in time, but in a few years? You bet.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

*Facebook pic got me salivating!!!!!!*



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i'll build one on my car...hmm yes no?


 YO!!! NLS!!! 
Give us some deets on the ITB you posted on Facebook, por favor!!!!!!!!


----------

